# Changing an app icon



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

How do you change an app icon? On CM7 I know how to change a dock app icon but how do I change an icon for an app in my app drawer?

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm not 100% about this and I'm not sure if its as simple as swapping out the image file but I think the image you are looking for is named "ic_launcher_browser.png" and it is located in browser.apk/res/drawable-hdpi.


----------



## th33ch0 (Sep 22, 2011)

if it is a specific app, it could also just be called icon.png in the drawable folders.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Found it for the theme I'm running here goes nothing lol.


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

If its a system apk you can use 7zip to access the hdpi drawable folder and replace the icon.PNG file. Then just close 7zip, and push the apk back to your phone.
If its a.market apk, you'll have to re-sign it before pushing it back.

Sent from my CM7 Mecha.....


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Bimmer323 said:


> If its a system apk you can use 7zip to access the hdpi drawable folder and replace the icon.PNG file. Then just close 7zip, and push the apk back to your phone.
> If its a.market apk, you'll have to re-sign it before pushing it back.
> 
> Sent from my CM7 Mecha.....


It's a theme icon. I found where it's located just have to figure out the rest lol.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I have the theme extracted and changed the image out but using APK Manager I'm not getting it to sign or create a zip. It seems to sign and create a zip but it's no where to be found.

Edit: I've swapped out the icon but I just can't get it to work properly. Oh well for now.


----------

